# new paris hilton fragrance?



## makeup_junkie (Oct 20, 2005)

Has anyone tried Paris Hilton's new fragrance, I think it's called Just Me or something like that.  I tested it a Jones today, and I must say that I am really impressed.  I like it a lot.  It reminds me of a few Gucci perfumes I have.  I actually might get this one.  I'm loving it.


----------



## vloky (Oct 21, 2005)

when I saw it in the store I couldn't help myself, I stated out loud, "does it smell like skanks?"  "maybe old underwear?"  I'm such a b**ch


----------



## Scrangie (Oct 23, 2005)

I like it a lot better than the first one.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 23, 2005)

I agree.  I hated the first one.  I bought this one yesterday and I love it.


----------



## itslikewhoa (Dec 26, 2005)

i like the old one more then the new one cuz i jut got it 4 xmas lol i think this one is 2 strong ....


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 17, 2006)

I wanted to hate it but I adore it! It's so clean and pretty. It's a great daytime perfume.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 17, 2006)

I actually like Paris Hiltons perfume & colognes!  I like the first one "Paris Hilton" for men & women,  Im not tooo fond of "Just Me" for men & women.  I like the Paris Hilton better, because its more fruitier.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 22, 2006)

i only tried paris hilton...i like this


----------

